# New job need advice



## skelator52 (Oct 8, 2011)

well im looking to gain weight in my last job i was able to eat every 2-3hours and was gaining weight but now ive changed jobs i work long hours on my feet i can work upto 8 hours a day and only get half an hour break.

an average work day for me is

*brekky 10.30-11.30*

*
*wheatabix/porridge with sci-mx powder shake (milk and eggs)

*Example At work 1-9*

*
*on half an hour 4chicken sarnies as there is no where to cook food

and usualy i'll get to have 1-2 powder shakes whilst im working

*After work*

*
*usualy make a big meal after work eg. 2 fillets of fish chips and half tin of beans and just before bed another shake with 2 eggs

any suggestions on what i can do as my managers wont allow me more breaks to eat


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

No offence mate but that diet is terrible...

Am I reading that right... Chips...!!! You need to swop them for some decent carbs mate eg- sweet potatoe, wholegrain rice etc

You could always make some tuna pasta mayo the night before and take it to work in tubaware! You could also take some boiled eggs!

It's not the best to chose shakes over real food but if you've got no choice then you could add some fine oats to your shakes... Cheap as chips from myprotein and it's a decent source of complex carbs!

Got to be fast as I'm in work but will pop back on later...


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Get your raw eggs in those shakes too!


----------



## skelator52 (Oct 8, 2011)

cheers big ste never heard of that my protein site before just been on deffo be getting stuff off there and deffo swapping them chips aswell.. thanks

and raw eggs going into every shake from now on


----------



## skelator52 (Oct 8, 2011)

im having porridge in the mornings now with a shake with 2eggs.. im going to get some powder orderd from myprtien.com with fine oats

im switchin stupid biscuit snacks etc for protien bars i take chicken and rice to work everyday now (using the idea from a post on here)

ive swapped chips for baked and boild potatos and after work im usualy having 2-3 meals aswell as brekky in the mornings chicken and rice that i take to work along with protien bars and 2 shakes that i drink whilst working

i.e today

porridge with shake + 2 eggs in the shake

beans on toast before work

at work a shake whilst working

break chicken and rice followed by protien bar

another shake whilst working

after work

boild potatos 2 chicken fillets beans

and then scrabbled egg on toast and a shake with 1 egg as i had ran out of eggs.

hope this sounds like im heading in the right direction and another thing usualy i start feeling hungry straight after something to eat but i havent today.


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

It's good to have a pack of your favourite nuts at work to munch on throughout the day. I usually get 500cals per day just from nuts which provides a lot of healthy fats / protein too.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sk1nny said:


> Get your raw eggs in those shakes too!


Why ?

Is he in a Rocky film ?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Might be a good idea to get some fats in there.It will help control the hunger pangs too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Milky said:


> Why ?
> 
> Is he in a Rocky film ?


Lol i did a rocky celebration after running up a huge hill the other day, no scrap that it was a mountain! Didnt take it as far as drinking raw eggs after though i stuck to whey as im not hard enough!

I work 9hrs with just 1 break i eat straight before going, at lunch and straight after, 4.5 hours isnt going to kill you just get all your meals in when you can around work, nothing else you can do unless you can get 5 mins for a quick shake ar some point


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

There must be a gazillion threads on here you know saying raw eggs are a waste of time.


----------



## skelator52 (Oct 8, 2011)

TheManners said:


> It's good to have a pack of your favourite nuts at work to munch on throughout the day. I usually get 500cals per day just from nuts which provides a lot of healthy fats / protein too.


cant have nuts any alternatives? im already taking protien oat bars


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Can you not eat peanut butter?

If not get some extra virgin olive oil into your meals/shakes. Some good fats would be evoo/flax/omega 3/eggs/nuts/cheese/milk.

You could drink a few pints of ff milk a day to bulk cals up too. I'm having 3 pints a day giving me roughly 900cal from just milk.


----------

